

Foundation for Apps - alexgrcs
http://foundation.zurb.com/apps/

======
mos2
Very interesting project and direction for Foundation. Now uses angular
directives instead of jQuery "PlugIns" has YAML defined routes and animation
through ui-router, flexbox based grid. If you have been using Foundation for a
while and are interested or using Angular you should definitely take a look at
this project.

